# Fly Tying Kit on Craigslist



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice setup, the price is pretty high, but if you look at the components, I think it could be a pretty good deal.

https://houston.craigslist.org/spo/5835275267.html


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

nice setup


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, that actually looks like a really good deal. I might be interested in going in on that with someone else or multiple people.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

southpaw said:


> Wow, that actually looks like a really good deal. I might be interested in going in on that with someone else or multiple people.


Count me in for a split. There is probably $1500 in just the books alone.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

That is an incredible collection. What a talent, it looks like we lost a great one there.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice set up, you can tell he put a lot of love and effort into it.


----------

